# Conceal and Carry sig?



## jojo76 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

Can someone recommend a Sig that would be good for a conceal and carry? I hate to compare but similar to the size of a Glock 26 basically. I really like Sig's but am only really familiar with the 226 size and was wondering if anyone could give me advise about a smaller one. I have small hands and I am small person so need a smaller firearm when it comes to being concealable. 

Thanks,
Jo-Anne


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not very familiar with the physical size of a G26 (never had one in my hands before), but the P230/P232 is roughly the size of a Walther PPK and slightly larger is the P239. Both are fairly common choices for females from the SiG line as they seem to fit better in their hands than the larger offerings of the P228/P229, P220 and P226.

The P230/P232 is about 6oz lighter than the G26 (loaded weight in both) and slimmer if that helps with some comparison info.

Coming soon is the P238 if a miniature 1911 is more to you liking. They can all be researched more here: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogCategory.aspx?categoryid=1

BTW, greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Googling I found these for some side-by-side between the two SiG models I suggested, the P232 and P239:

Comparing thickness










Comparing length


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> Great pics!


Agreed!

P239 gets my vote for concealing a Sig.. Conventional Sig action vs the P232 which is more like the PPK action.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

If you want higher mag capacity the P229 is not too bad to carry concealed. I use a MTAC IWB with my 190lb 5-11 build.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

These are brand new from Sig so I doubt you'll find many reviews on their use, if any, but they are definitely in the G26 realm: the P238 and P250 subcompact.

http://sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogNewProduct.aspx


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigdogBro1 said:


> If you want higher mag capacity the P229 is not too bad to carry concealed. I use a MTAC IWB with my 190lb 5-11 build.


OP is female.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

JoJo, I'm using the Sig 228 as my weapon of choice for CCW, in a Bianchi OWB holster.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> These are brand new from Sig so I doubt you'll find many reviews on their use, if any, but they are definitely in the G26 realm: the P238 and P250 subcompact.
> 
> http://sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogNewProduct.aspx


That Sig P250 SUB-compact is pretty cool! ... Those out in the market yet? I hear nothing about the 250 in sub-compact, but looks like an awesome platform.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the Sig 239 for concealed carry. My secretary also has chosen a 239 for her concealed carry piece, as has the secretary at one of my friend's law firm.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

One of my concealed carry pieces is the Sig P239/357sig. An absolute great shooter, that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I own both the 232 & the 239 SAS. They are both great handguns for concealed carry. If you are concerned with size, I say go with the 232. Although it is only slightly smaller than the 239, you definitely feel the difference after a full day of carrying concealed. Truth be told, my Kimber 1911 feels lighter and slimmer than my 239. Which is why I carry that instead, plus it's a .45.


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a p239, p229 and CCW my Kimber ultra elite 75% of the time. When I want to carry a 9mm I carry the p239


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

How about a P225 (P6) you can pick one up for around $350 and some come with a holster


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

P229


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Guest said:


> P229


Do you read first or just post?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I read first and in my opinion a woman can carry a P229


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

+1 for the P6 although the price of magazines has spiked suddenly.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Guest said:


> I read first and in my opinion a woman can carry a P229


Absolutely.. They're very shoot-able for ladies. My wife has already punched down her flag and claimed my 226. She loves it. I don't think I'm getting it back. hehehehe The 229 is simply a more carry friendly version of the same shooter really.. Little shorter grip and barrel. The 239 would just be that much more concealable though I haven't had the pleasure to shoot one..... yet.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I carry a 229 in a OWB holster and have no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

One of the things I noticed when shooting a Glock 26 is the recoil which tends to flip up. This causes follow on shots to be a bit erratic for a person with small hands. And the grip is relatively fat, about as wide as the compact size G19/23.

I think a suitable SIG for a person with small hands is a SIG P239 (.9mm) which my gf uses. She has very small hands but the grip is thin due to mag being single stack, as opposed the sub-compact Glock series (G26/G27) which uses double-stack mags.

My recommendation is a SIG P239 in .9mm.


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 25, 2009)

Jo-Anne,
My wife is a smaller gal, with hands to match.
She ended up loving the Sig 239 in 9mm. We ended up having a short trigger installed for her to better operate the weapon. 
I have a 229, and it is definately too large for her hands, and the only way she could CC it would be under a parka. 

Good luck.


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a female as well and I also have small hands.Last year I bought a used P225/P6 which I love.It is small & I bought it just for CCWing.I needed something smaller than my 1911 A1 .45 which I had carried CCW for 7yrs.I just love it.He shoots great & is very accurate plus a lot of fun to shoot.I know that lately there have been more released into the market.I bought mine for $295 which was a great deal.He looked like he had never been shot just a little holster wear.I think he was carried more than shot.I would recommend field stripping any used gun in the store before buying so u can see how clean it is.Good luck in ur hunt.

Doc


----------

